# Temperature monitoring software



## root.king (Aug 4, 2011)

hai guys
i'm using
ASUS P5G41T-M LX motherboard 
with intel dual core processor
its has overclock option in bios but i cant monitor cpu and mobo temp. In windows so if do you guys know any software then plz suggest me
thanx


----------



## asingh (Aug 4, 2011)

RealTEMP, CoreTEMP.


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ core temp won't work with intel cpus - only amd cpus are supported.

I would recommend using HWMonitor or *HWinfo* - best one IMO


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2011)

CoreTEMP does work, with Intel. I use it all the time.


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

Even, I had, in past. 

But HWInfo is the ultimate. More information than you could actually digest.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2011)

I never tried (will try soon) CoreTEMP and HWInfo, because I use SpeedFan all the time.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 5, 2011)

CoreTEMP is the one for you !


----------



## root.king (Aug 5, 2011)

guys
i got the
Asus PC PROB 2
Its a freeware and its working fine
it can shows 

vcore temp.
vcore voltage
mobo temp.
12volt
5volt
3volt
cpu fan speed
system fan speed
but cant overclock with this software
do u guys know any software that can overclock the system via windows, i'm using windows7


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2011)

asingh said:


> CoreTEMP does work, with Intel. I use it all the time.





Skud said:


> Even, I had, in past.
> 
> But HWInfo is the ultimate. More information than you could actually digest.



thanks for pointing it out - core temp works with Intel cpus and now I remember - core temp always showed 5c lower temp than real temp on my previous e5200 and it's real temp which does not support AMD cpu - just confused one with another as I don't use either of them anymore 



kiranbhat said:


> guys
> i got the
> Asus PC PROB 2
> Its a freeware and its working fine
> ...



Asus PC prob will only work with Asus mobos but HWMonitor/HWInfo will give you much more infos and they work with any cpu and mobo.

For OC your only option is to play with bios settings but as your's is a value mobo I don't think you can OC your cpu much with it.


----------



## root.king (Aug 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> thanks for pointing it out - core temp works with Intel cpus and now I remember - core temp always showed 5c lower temp than real temp on my previous e5200 and it's real temp which does not support AMD cpu - just confused one with another as I don't use either of them anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when i boot to windows asus pc prob2 shows 39'c after 10min itll drop to 28'c anything wrong with my system
and plz post the links for that softwares.
And another thing is overclocking the pc in bios is safest but takes much more time and ofcorse we dont have much time.
Thanx guys for your co-operation.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2011)

when you boot into windows startup apps are launched and for that cpu usage increase and it put heavy load on the cpu for a very short time and pc probe detects the load temp during that time  and that's why it's showing you 39c.

After sometime because of cpu power saving features and when other startup apps are loaded the cpu usage comes down to 0-1/2 % and cpu speed and voltage also come down - in this idle status cpu temp also reduce due to these factors and that's why idle temp is around 28c.

IF you can't spend time on OCing you better not do it - ocing does require a lot of time and a lot of patience but the end result ( if done correctly ) can be very fruitful 

download links 
CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools


----------



## root.king (Aug 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> when you boot into windows startup apps are launched and for that cpu usage increase and it put heavy load on the cpu for a very short time and pc probe detects the load temp during that time  and that's why it's showing you 39c.
> 
> After sometime because of cpu power saving features and when other startup apps are loaded the cpu usage comes down to 0-1/2 % and cpu speed and voltage also come down - in this idle status cpu temp also reduce due to these factors and that's why idle temp is around 28c.
> 
> ...



thanx yaar.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2011)

HWInfo as pointed out already.


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> thanx yaar.



you are welcome bro


----------



## root.king (Aug 9, 2011)

Faun said:


> HWInfo as pointed out already.



ya i had installed it but the bad thing is that we cant use it as a 'gadget'on windows, but asus pc prob2 has that future ,thats y i liked it most.
Sorry bro.


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2011)

^^
What all you want as display on screen.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2011)

i think he wants the current temperature to be displayed as gadgets.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2011)

I vote for HWInfo.


----------



## asingh (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice links here.
Download cpu temperature meter gadget free

CoreTEMP can show them in the taskbar, with different colors.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2011)

I recommend using this and it's based on HWmonitor 

HWMonitor Meter


----------



## root.king (Aug 11, 2011)

ya guys i want it like *gadget* and with more functions,
bcoz when i work with *autocad* system bcomes slow and i want to monitor it live.
i'll check all links and post back soon.


----------



## asingh (Aug 11, 2011)

See if you can find the last version of Everest Lavalys. It has an integration gadget. I might have the installer at home. Let me know.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2011)

kiranbhat said:


> ya i had installed it but the bad thing is that we cant use it as a 'gadget'on windows, but asus pc prob2 has that future ,thats y i liked it most.
> Sorry bro.



You can set the indicators in system tray.


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2011)

^^ but even HWmonitor/HWinfo can show temps in system tray if configured properly.


----------



## Tarun (Aug 13, 2011)

+1 speedfan and HwMonitor i use both I personally don't like user inter phase of HWMonitor its a bit messy.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ but even HWmonitor/HWinfo can show temps in system tray if configured properly.



Talking about the same.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ All right buddy 



Tarun said:


> +1 *speedfan* and HwMonitor i use both I personally don't like user inter phase of HWMonitor its a bit messy.



I don't like speedfan as it' has it's own issues and needs to be properly calibrated to get accurate readings.

On the other hand HWmonitor and MWInfo don't need such calibrating and shows accurate readings most of the time and HWInfo is absolute best as it can show far more sensor info compared to any other similar app


----------



## root.king (Aug 14, 2011)

hwinfo working fine.


----------



## R3yansh (Nov 21, 2011)

HInfo! It Works for me


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2011)

^^ I think you are talking about HWInfo


----------

